# Gel polish causing cancer??



## aleeeshuh (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I was on Facebook this morning and I saw this interesting post from Birchbox. This is just an FYI for all of us, so we can maintain awareness as we beautify ourselves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Source:  http://blog.birchbox.com/post/19001851706/could-your-gel-manicure-give-you-skin-cancer?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=facebook_032113_gelmanisuv_blog

Could Your Gel Manicure Give You Skin Cancer?






_Photo: washingtonpost.com_

Gel manicures, like CNDâ€™s shellac, have been growing in popularity as a long-lasting, durable nail option since the mani lasts for up to two weeks chip-free and is dry the minute you walk out of the salon. (Many a doorknob and purse zipper has been cursed when Iâ€™ve smushed my newly-painted non-gel nails.) But recent research has shown that the UV lamps used to set gel lacquers on fingertips may be a cause for serious concern.

In 2009, a study was conducted on two women (granted, small sample size) who had no prior skin cancer history in their families, and found that they had developed nonmelanoma skin cancer on their hands after exposure to UV lamps used with the manicures. And, even further, the study stated that if you compare the small amount of body surface the light is directed at and the amount of UV radiation being emitted, the overall exposure is â€œapproximately comparableâ€ to tanning beds. Yikes! (For more on tanning beds, click here.)

To be fair, this study is small, and overall the results only found that UV lamps are an extra risk factor that could contribute to skin cancer. While more research needs to be done before being sure, itâ€™s definitely making me reconsider those extra-fast UV lamp options the next time I visit the nail salon.

Are you a gel manicure fan? Does using UV lamps ever worry you?

â€”Candice


----------



## mermuse (Mar 21, 2013)

I've thought about this before &amp; I wish more places used the LED light version.  I figure the exposure is so brief (5 minutes max) and I don't get them done very often that it's not of concern.  When I used my at-home kit (which I don't bother with anymore), I'd use sunscreen or hand lotion with SPF just as a precaution before cleaning the nails with alcohol and painting them.  I sort of wish salons took this precaution as well and I've thought about taking a spf hand cream with me or just using it before I go.  I figure it can't hurt anything.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've thought about this before &amp; I wish more places used the LED light version.  I figure the exposure is so brief (5 minutes max) and I don't get them done very often that it's not of concern.  When I used my at-home kit (which I don't bother with anymore), I'd use sunscreen or hand lotion with SPF just as a precaution before cleaning the nails with alcohol and painting them.  I sort of wish salons took this precaution as well and I've thought about taking a spf hand cream with me or just using it before I go.  I figure it can't hurt anything.


 I've seen some gloves you can wear while getting it done too, idk where though, like these : http://www.amazon.com/ROYAL-NAILS-GLOVES-LIGHT-EXPOSED/dp/B006L6WNVG


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't get gels done enough for it to matter. I mean, I spend more time outside than I ever do under a UV lamp, so I'm not worried. But I can see the problem if you get it done on a regular basis. It's like tanning.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm mainly concerned because my family has been hit with cancer a handful of times. I prefer to take precaution where I can. For example, there's no way I can avoid the sun, but I can avoid gel manicures. Obviously gel manicures and the sun are on two totally different wavelengths, but if I avoid what I can then there's a greater benefit in the end


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 21, 2013)

If you're concerned about UV lamps causing cancer you can request from the nail tech to have a sunscreen with UVA and UVB protection applied to the areas that will be exposed. If they don't carry it then you may want to take your own.


----------



## MichelleATX (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen some gloves you can wear while getting it done too, idk where though, like these : http://www.amazon.com/ROYAL-NAILS-GLOVES-LIGHT-EXPOSED/dp/B006L6WNVG


 I have those gloves and they're a pain to use. I thought my nails were dry, I touched them with my fingers, rubbed them with my fingers, even. Pulled off the gloves and smeared a bunch of fingers.


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 21, 2013)

I am an Irish red-head with green eyes.  The sun hates me.  I suffered several sunburns as a young person and I've had several actinic keratosis pre-cancerous spots removed on my arms and shoulders.  I've had 3 basal cell carcinomas removed from my arms and my grandfather died from a melanoma on his face that metasticized into his brain and lungs.

I have a very personal relationship with my dermatologist, whom I see 3 times a year.  He told me that the length of exposure and the degree of burn (cellular change) is the biggest contributor to skin cancers and that the limited amout of exposure to UV lamps for gel nails is OK for me and has never been shown to cause skin cancer.  He further said that some LED lamps do give off UV wave length and I would have to buy a specific kind if I was really concerned about UV rays.  He also said that if UV light in a concentrated area, like your hands, did cause skin cancer, it would be on your hands and not just pop up in some other place on your body. 

The guy is an amazing doctor and I trust him completely.  He knows my history and if he thought there was a further risk to me, he would tell me not to do it.  He said it's fine so I'm good with it.

All of my pre-cancerous and cancerous spots were on parts of my body that had been sunburned in childhood.  He checks my head and face every visit and so far nothing but my face has never been sunburned.  By the time I was 17 (I'm 49 now), I was smart enough to realise I should avoid the sun like a freakin' vampire.  While I never used sunscreen, I did always wear hats so he's pretty confident  I'll be OK with that. 

What I'm saying is, I've had skin cancer and I'm not afraid to get my nails done with a UV lamp.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 22, 2013)

I can totally see why you'd trust him, but on the other hand doctors back then didn't see anything wrong with smoking, but now there's lung cancer. In my opinion, certain things haven't been studied enough nor has it been around long enough to see the long term effects. Something so small like UV lamps at a nail salon can definitely be something that has been overlooked. There are so many things that cause cancer like certain foods (partically those with GMOs), medicines, smoking and other things we encounter on a daily basis. Now imagine all of those things cumulatively, wouldn't it increase the chances of getting cancer? I'm definitely not an expert, but it makes sense to me to do what I can to avoid it...


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 22, 2013)

Back then?  I see him now.  And the fact that there is no supporting data is exactly why he's not concerned.  

And me?  Every single day I see something on the news telling me stupid things.  Grapes cause cancer...drinking wine is good for you, drinking wine is bad for you.  Drinking coffee is fine, drinking coffee will kill you.

I do believe very strongly that young people today react very strongly to perceived danger to the point where they believe everything is dangerous.  And the media?  It reinforces all of this non-terrifying terror.  I do not believe everything I read or hear.  I do, however, believe my doctor of 20+ years who knows my history and is constantly receiving re-education...as all physicians do.  The fact that he's not an alarmist comforts rather than concerns me.

The only reasonable thing to do is to be checked by a doctor at least once a year so any problems can be found and fixed.  I did not recognise the basal cell carcinomas on my arms as being cancer but he did.  That was about 4 years ago.  I see him every 4 months and so far none have come back and there are no new ones.  As I was told, basal cell are slow growing and unlikely to kill you, melanoma is fast growing and causes most skin cancer related death.  I am positive that were I to get one, I would be more likely to survive it because I see a dermatologist 4x a year.  

I'm not going to waste my time worrying about something that may or may not cause cancer because in today's society, they report on some new cancer causing thing every single day.  I'm OK doing my own gel nails at home and I'll continue to be until my doctor decides that it would be better for me not to do them.



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can totally see why you'd trust him, but on the other hand doctors back then didn't see anything wrong with smoking, but now there's lung cancer. In my opinion, certain things haven't been studied enough nor has it been around long enough to see the long term effects. Something so small like UV lamps at a nail salon can definitely be something that has been overlooked. There are so many things that cause cancer like certain foods (partically those with GMOs), medicines, smoking and other things we encounter on a daily basis. Now imagine all of those things cumulatively, wouldn't it increase the chances of getting cancer? I'm definitely not an expert, but it makes sense to me to do what I can to avoid it...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm sorry my wording was a little confusing. When I meant "back then" I was referring to when cigarettes were first introduced doctors didn't see the harm in them.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Back then?  I see him now.


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 23, 2013)

That's true but in this world today, I have a hard time believing any of the things being reported as bad for us...unless I feel it in my own mind to be true...because we are constantly being fed conflicting reports of what's bad or good for us.  

I never used sunscreen because I didn't know about it, hell, I don't know if it was even available when I was young and I do not use it now (unless it's  in moisturizer or lotion I already use) even having had skin cancer because I can't stand the smell but I avoid the sun as much as possible and always wear a hat when I'm out for extended periods.   I see my dermatologist regularly.  And I hope for the best.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 23, 2013)

The difference being with cigarettes is that civilizations have been smoking/inhaling something for many, many years and thanks to technology and advancements, we have an ever evolving knowledge of carcinogens and other things. While we may use synthetic medicine, more than 90% of medications available and in use derive from plants. I'm not saying that folks shouldn't be aware and cautious, but these are just "news" speculations. Even when studies are conducted and correlations found, it takes multiple repeats/studies and verification to prove and authenticate a theory or idea and make it fact, not mere speculating. But, definitely good you're being proactive and conscientious, given your family medical history. That is a major concern for me as well. My dad' s side of the family tree is riddled with skin cancer....and secretary butts lol.


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 24, 2013)

Are you my long lost sister?  lmao!   My Dad's side is where my skin cancer comes from too.  Both of my parents are Irish and my mom is a green-eyed redhead but she had a peaches and cream complexion.  My dad had the freckles.  I got my mom's hair and eyes but my dad's fair freckled skin.

My personal thoughts on skin cancer in people without familial predisposition is that tanning, including tanning beds, is probably the worst thing a person can do.  Seriously, oil yourself up and bake?  That's what I do to a turkey and look what happens to him!  It's no wonder skin cancer is on the rise.

For people like me, though, it's all about how many bad burns you've had.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But, definitely good you're being proactive and conscientious, given your family medical history. That is a major concern for me as well. My dad' s side of the family tree is riddled with skin cancer....and secretary butts lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol, Irish on my dad's side, him being super fair and freckled like nobody's business and hazel eyes, my mother being Korean. He jokes that her genes have given us much needed boosters, but until I was 16, I suffered from rosacea and psoriasis. I'm cautious though, because I've seen him have several moles removed and odd spots, the last within six months.


----------



## Annika53 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have learned this topic before and realized that the amount of UV light is too small to damage normal people. Well there have been some rare cases when person is very sensitive but this time there have been real health issues before the nail work. If you search you find many scientific researches that prove my talk. The most known and for me very respectful person is Dough Schoon who have done different researches about gel nail industry for a long time. You can read full article about the risks of skin cancer coused by UV and LED lamps: SchoonScientific.com  

Announcements that UV or LED lamps have caused some damage are very rare. I found only one topic where middle-aged woman developed tumors due to exposure to the nail lights but we dont know the backstory of that. Source for that article: Are Gel nails Safe?


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am an Irish red-head with green eyes.  The sun hates me.  I suffered several sunburns as a young person and I've had several actinic keratosis pre-cancerous spots removed on my arms and shoulders.  I've had 3 basal cell carcinomas removed from my arms and my grandfather died from a melanoma on his face that metasticized into his brain and lungs.

I have a very personal relationship with my dermatologist, whom I see 3 times a year.  He told me that the length of exposure and the degree of burn (cellular change) is the biggest contributor to skin cancers and that the limited amout of exposure to UV lamps for gel nails is OK for me and has never been shown to cause skin cancer.  He further said that some LED lamps do give off UV wave length and I would have to buy a specific kind if I was really concerned about UV rays.  He also said that if UV light in a concentrated area, like your hands, did cause skin cancer, it would be on your hands and not just pop up in some other place on your body. 

The guy is an amazing doctor and I trust him completely.  He knows my history and if he thought there was a further risk to me, he would tell me not to do it.  He said it's fine so I'm good with it.

All of my pre-cancerous and cancerous spots were on parts of my body that had been sunburned in childhood.  He checks my head and face every visit and so far nothing but my face has never been sunburned.  By the time I was 17 (I'm 49 now), I was smart enough to realise I should avoid the sun like a freakin' vampire.  While I never used sunscreen, I did always wear hats so he's pretty confident  I'll be OK with that. 

What I'm saying is, I've had skin cancer and I'm not afraid to get my nails done with a UV lamp.

Thanks for your comments here Donna. I know they're old, but I came across this issue and these posts a while ago when I was originally trying to decide whether I would try using gel polish. I discovered, from my reading of many sources, that the exposure is roughly equivalent to only a few extra minutes in the sun a day -iff- you are doing gels or applying gel polish very regularly. Understandably, any additional exposure raises the chance of cancer, but it is a matter of scale here. The few minutes are such a small component of our accumulated overall risk that for the majority of people it is not significant.

For this reason I find the article here on MUT: https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/the-truth-about-gel-manicures overly alarmist and misleading. As I cannot comment on it there, I felt I would at least make the comment here. The suggestion that there is a risk, and that if someone was effected, they might overlook minor changes in the skin under and around the nail because they are keeping nails painted is relevant. (I might argue that many nail polish enthusiasts are quite focused on the state of their nails and cuticles suggesting they would be more alert to changes than the general population; but it is also true that regular salon goers might overlook nail health by assuming the nail tech is taking responsibility.) However, this article, by not addressing the relative exposure vs. a ten minute walk outdoors, a day at the beach, even with sunscreen, or a session in a tanning bed, is presenting only half of the crucial information. It leaves me as a reader with the impression I would be equally as foolish using a nail lamp as a tanning bed. I am alerting @CourtneyB and @Dalylah to my comment, so they have the opportunity to consider updating the article now that there is more generally available quantitative data on UV/LED lamp exposure levels. There are a lot of very outdated and inaccurate articles online that can really mislead a reader; but here there is the opportunity to update and correct. It's fair to say it might not have been as easy to find helpful data a year ago, unless you were a medical professional like Donna's dermatologist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

